# FOX Brustpanzer Raceframe Impact SB



## StraitlineDD (3. Juni 2020)

Hey ho Leute ich wollte da mal ganz geschmeidig eure Meinung einholen.

Also ich finde leider keine Testberichte o.ä. bei Google wenn ich nach dem fox raceframe suche. Es gibt den ja einmal mit dem roten Rückenteil und einmal mit dieser dreiteiligen Platte. Habt ihr mal Erfahrungsberichte, rund ums Tragegefühl, Schutz und Funktionalität? Ein paar Bilder im getragenen Zustand wären auch nice. Ich fahre downhill und freeride und habe derzeit noch ne protektorjacke von oneal welche mir mega auf den Sack geht.. umständlich, Reißverschlüsse harken und unbequem... also fix raceframe, haut mal raus.

Ach ja und falls es noch Alternativen gibt die genauso als Überwurf funktionieren könnt ihr es ja mal zeigen, wobei ich nach sehr langer Suche beim fox bleibe denke ich, der leatt zum Beispiel sieht mir wie komisch aus, vor allem wegen dem kleinen brustteil


----------



## fone (4. Juni 2020)

Musste in nem Motocross-Forum nachfragen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## StraitlineDD (4. Juni 2020)

fone schrieb:


> Musste in nem Motocross-Forum nachfragen.



Aber hier müsst ich doch auch fragen können, dachte die roost panzer sind für mx, speziell die die ich geschrieben habe sind doch für downhill und freeride. Oder irre ich da das die nicht dafür geeignet sind? Ich seh immer einige mir den Panzern


----------



## Landjaeger (14. Juni 2020)

Da mir die leatt 3df airfit ncht richtig gepasst hat habe ich mir spontan im Bikepark den Fox Raceframe impact (mit Rückenteil aus hartschale) geholt. Hat bei mir super gepasst.
Zu Hause habe Ich dann leider erst gesehen das es auch den auch als Raceframe Sub mit F3 Rückenprotektor gibt.
Würde mich auch interessieren welche die neue Variante ist.
Ohne den sub Probiert zu haben hätte ich mich wahrscheinlich eher für den entscheiden. ?‍♂️
An sich ist das Teil aber echt super. Hat auch besser gepasst als der vergleichbare Leatt chest protector 3df. Einzig an die plastikschale am Rücken muss ich mich noch gewöhnen.


----------



## StraitlineDD (15. Juni 2020)

Landjaeger schrieb:


> Da mir die leatt 3df airfit ncht richtig gepasst hat habe ich mir spontan im Bikepark den Fox Raceframe impact (mit Rückenteil aus hartschale) geholt. Hat bei mir super gepasst.
> Zu Hause habe Ich dann leider erst gesehen das es auch den auch als Raceframe Sub mit F3 Rückenprotektor gibt.
> Würde mich auch interessieren welche die neue Variante ist.
> Ohne den sub Probiert zu haben hätte ich mich wahrscheinlich eher für den entscheiden. ?‍♂️
> An sich ist das Teil aber echt super. Hat auch besser gepasst als der vergleichbare Leatt chest protector 3df. Einzig an die plastikschale am Rücken muss ich mich noch gewöhnen.




Ja deshalb denke ich auch über den Panzer mit dem f3 nach, sieht zwar bisschen schlechter aus als die hartschalen Platten aber ich kann mir vorstellen das die recht unbequem sind. Aber erstmal schön das einer reagiert ?


----------



## bikeTripsg (17. Juni 2020)

Ich habe mir den Fox Raceframe Impact SB mit F3 als ersten Brust- und Rückenschutz zugelegt und bin sehr zufrieden. Einen Vergleich kann ich dir dadurch leider nicht geben, kann aber sagen, dass er sich sehr angenehm tragen lässt und ich den Protektor beim Fahren völlig vergesse. Einmal eingestellt, um den Kopf geschwungen, zwei schnallen geschnallt und los gehts.

Ein Negativpunkt: Am Rücken finde ich, könnte das Teil auf jeden Fall länger sein. Kenne mich aber auch nicht so gut aus und habe noch keine Sturzerfahrung mit dem Teil. 

/E: Falls du noch auf Bilder bestehst, könnte ich dir da sicher was liefern.


----------



## StraitlineDD (21. Juni 2020)

bikeTripsg schrieb:


> Ich habe mir den Fox Raceframe Impact SB mit F3 als ersten Brust- und Rückenschutz zugelegt und bin sehr zufrieden. Einen Vergleich kann ich dir dadurch leider nicht geben, kann aber sagen, dass er sich sehr angenehm tragen lässt und ich den Protektor beim Fahren völlig vergesse. Einmal eingestellt, um den Kopf geschwungen, zwei schnallen geschnallt und los gehts.
> 
> Ein Negativpunkt: Am Rücken finde ich, könnte das Teil auf jeden Fall länger sein. Kenne mich aber auch nicht so gut aus und habe noch keine Sturzerfahrung mit dem Teil.
> 
> /E: Falls du noch auf Bilder bestehst, könnte ich dir da sicher was liefern.




Ja über Bilder auf denen du den trägst würde ich mich sehr freuen, danke.


----------



## fone (22. Juni 2020)

Die Dinger lassen immer viel zu viel von der Wirbelsäule frei.
Man sieht die manchmal im Bikepark als Leih-Ausrüstung weil sie so leicht zu reinigen sind und "schnell über den Kopf geschwungen" werden können.
Wenn ich beim Downhill was schützen möchte dann Kopf, Wirbelsäule und Gelenke.


----------



## Landjaeger (22. Juni 2020)

Also bei mir schützt der Fox Raceframe Impact (ohne SB) den ganzen Rücken. Ok, vielleicht fehlen im Lendenwirbelbereich 1-2cm. Mir wurde im Shop dann erklärt wenn man einen Abflug macht, dann meistens über den Lenker und man fliegt dann eher auf den oberen Bereich des Rückens.

Der POC VPD Systen ist z.B. viel länger und schützt den Bereich bis zum A-loch und sitzt total beschissen und nervt beim Tragen. ?‍♂️

Ich mag den Fox ✌


----------



## StraitlineDD (22. Juni 2020)

Landjaeger schrieb:


> Also bei mir schützt der Fox Raceframe Impact (ohne SB) den ganzen Rücken. Ok, vielleicht fehlen im Lendenwirbelbereich 1-2cm. Mir wurde im Shop dann erklärt wenn man einen Abflug macht, dann meistens über den Lenker und man fliegt dann eher auf den oberen Bereich des Rückens.
> 
> Der POC VPD Systen ist z.B. viel länger und schützt den Bereich bis zum A-loch und sitzt total beschissen und nervt beim Tragen. ?‍♂️
> 
> Ich mag den Fox ✌




Ja das denke ich auch, ich hab mir den fox jetzt bestellt mit dem f3. Laut größentabelle geht L/LX ab einem brustumfang von 102cm, ich hab eng gemessen genau 102, locker gemessen 103,5 quasi, bin gespannt wie weit der panzer in der Größe runter geht und passt, der muss ja recht straff sitzen denke ich oder?

E/: panzer sollte übermorgen da sein


----------



## bikeTripsg (23. Juni 2020)

Hey @StraitlineDD, sorry - dachte da kommt nix mehr und hab nicht mehr nachgeschaut. ?

Bilder brauchst du denke ich keine mehr, hast ja deinen Panzer auch bald bei dir vor Ort, oder? 

Ich habe mich nachdem ich die Kommentare nochmal gelesen habe damit auseinandergesetzt und das ganze etwas unter die Lupe genommen. Fühle mich nun auch etwas sicherer, nachdem ich an den Schnallen hin und her geschoben und dann doch noch etwas mehr vom Rückenschutz rausholen konnte. Saß bei mir wohl etwas zu weit oben. Wie von @Landjaeger beschrieben, wird der Rücken ganz gut geschützt, aber bisschen länger und ich würde mich noch sicherer fühlen - auch wenn hier von "nur" 1cm bis 2cm die Rede ist.

Beste Grüße und viel Spaß mit deinem neuen Panzer! ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## StraitlineDD (23. Juni 2020)

Nu Bilder brauchst nicht mehr rein stellen, ich freue mich wie bolle auf den panzer und bin sau gespannt. Die weste die ich vorher hatte ging mir einfach nur noch auf den Sack. Wenn ihr wollt schicke ich mal mein Feedback hier rein sobald das gute Stück da ist, vorallem was Thema "zu kurz" angeht.


----------



## Heino77 (23. Juni 2020)

Ich habe den Atlas Guardian, da er schön mit der Atlas Air Brace montierbar ist ohne Harness.
Im Vergleich zu einer Leihweste sehr angenehm zu tragen und viel leichter, da keine Hartschale.
Nach kurzer Eingewöhnungszeit spüre ich den Panzer gar nicht mehr.
Die Schutzwirkung konnte ich gott sei Dank noch nicht richtig testen. Ich gehe davon aus, dass die Kräfte auf den Brustbereich bei einem Einschlag durch den Schaumstoff gut genug verteilt werden, um Schlimmeres zu verhindern.
Rücken ist auch gut geschützt, da er bei meiner Größe von 1,87 doch recht weit richtug Popo reicht.


----------



## StraitlineDD (25. Juni 2020)

So Leute er ist angekommen und ich würde gerne mal wieder zu dem Thema kommen, wie weit der protektor nach unten reicht. Bei mir sieht das so aus, ist größe L/XL. Wie seht ihr das denn? Ich fühle mich in dem panzer pudelwohl und er ist deutlich bequemer als mein Alter o'neal, das war ne komplette Jacke. Wie seht ihr das mit Aufschlägen um unteren lendenbereich.


----------



## dennis1509 (25. Juni 2020)

Wieso habt ihr euch für den Impact und nicht die Protektorweste R3 entschieden?
Ich habe da auch schon Angst mir die Schulter zu verletzten!?


----------



## fone (29. Juni 2020)

Sitzt ganz gut.
Und wenn die Wirbelsäule 5 cm oberhalb der Hose aufhört, passt auch die Länge. 

Die R3 sieht ja noch kürzer aus.

Warum kauft man nicht einfach einen einzelnen Rückenprotektor? Die gibt's auch in einer vernünftigen Länge.
Persönlich wäre mir auch der Schutz der Schultern wichtiger als der Brust. Schulter hab ich mir schon kaputt gemacht, Brust nicht. Ich bin nach wie vor der Meinung der Brustschutz kommt vom Motocross und macht da mehr Sinn als beim MTB.

Warum nicht eine bequeme Weste aus Sas-Tec/d30?


----------



## Downhillsocke (8. September 2020)

Irgendwie lande ich auch immer wieder beim MX-Panzer. Ich finde an den Dingern einfach praktisch, dass man sie bei Hitze überm T-Shirt und im Winter über der Regenjacke tragen kann. Die klassischen Westen trägt man ja meist unter der obersten Bekleidungsschicht und bei meiner empfindlichen Haut müsste ich dann auch immer noch zusätzlich ein Merino-Tanktop unter der Weste tragen. Das wird mir dann im Sommer zu warm. Aber ein Schulterschutz fehlt mir bei den MX-Westen auch irgendwie. Dafür ist der Preis geil und zur Not kann man die Dinger einfach abkärchern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sespri (9. September 2020)

fone schrieb:


> Ich bin nach wie vor der Meinung der Brustschutz kommt vom Motocross und macht da mehr Sinn als beim MTB.


Hört man immer wieder und verstehe es nicht. Im DH fehlt das Steinegeprassel des Vorausfahrenden, dafür hat MX keine Rock Garden, wo es dich Bauch voran hinlegen kann.

Ich finde, ein schlauer Schutz des Brustbeins schadet weder im MX noch beim MTB.


----------



## stefkrger (22. September 2020)

fone schrieb:


> Persönlich wäre mir auch der Schutz der Schultern wichtiger als der Brust. Schulter hab ich mir schon kaputt gemacht, Brust nicht. Ich bin nach wie vor der Meinung der Brustschutz kommt vom Motocross und macht da mehr Sinn als beim MTB.


Macht man sich die Schulter nicht normalerweise dadurch kaputt, dass man über den Lenker geht und die Belastung durch den Arm nach oben abgeleitet wird? Da helfen Schulterpads halt auch nicht.


----------



## CedricLeuschner (22. September 2020)

Ich find den Raceframe impact sb echt geil ich fahr teilweise mit dem heim, weil ich ihn einfach nicht mehr bemerke. Das ding hat mir dieses Jahr auch schon einmal den Rücken gerettet. Ich zwar nicht der sicherste aber einer der bequemsten sicherlich und wenn man gerne viel Bewegungsfreiheit hat ist der perfekt.


----------



## Sespri (22. September 2020)

stefkrger schrieb:


> Macht man sich die Schulter nicht normalerweise dadurch kaputt, dass man über den Lenker geht und die Belastung durch den Arm nach oben abgeleitet wird? Da helfen Schulterpads halt auch nicht.


Sagen wir`s so; grundsätzlich ist jedes Protektorenteil mehr am Körper sinnvoll um den Schutz zu erweitern. Trotzdem, Morgen bist du froh, Schulterpads getragen zu haben, ein anderes Mal nützten die Dinger einen feuchten Dreck, weil die Kraft weitergeleitet wird. Damit muss man sich abfinden.  

Ich bin bis Ende Jahr ausser Gefecht (OP am 2.7.), weil genau so eine Kraft durch Wurzel/VR/Lenker/Oberarm ist und die Sehne gemeint hat, es reicht. Bei diesem Sturz, der mit fast nicht erwähnenswerter Geschwindigkeit passiert ist, hätte ich auch nackig sein können und es wäre geschehen. Wird mich auch in Zukunft nicht daran hindern, mich bestmöglichst einzupacken und auf einen gimpflichen Ausgang zu hoffen.


----------



## fone (22. September 2020)

stefkrger schrieb:


> Macht man sich die Schulter nicht normalerweise dadurch kaputt, dass man über den Lenker geht und die Belastung durch den Arm nach oben abgeleitet wird? Da helfen Schulterpads halt auch nicht.


Nein. Die macht man meist durch einen Einschlag auf die Schulter kaputt.


----------



## GrazerTourer (18. März 2021)

fone schrieb:


> Warum nicht eine bequeme Weste aus Sas-Tec/d30?


Welche denn zB?


----------

